# Field trials



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I saw my first field trial about 30 years ago here on Long Island. I can't tell you how impressed I was with the dog work. I loved it. And I got hooked on dog training.

I also used to bring my parents with me to see the trials. They both enjoyed the trials.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

as I stated on the other thread I have only seen and helped with training but have not seen any tests nor have I done any training myself. One little step at a time.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I get the feeling that almost nobody on here has seen a field trial. It's too bad. It is part of the working dog world.

I have gone out of my way to see dogs working. If I want to understand the field I feel it is important to know all aspects of the field, specifically: Hunt Tests, Field Trials, waterfowling, upland hunting, and the training that goes with each.

Watching Field Trials, working at Field Trials, getting to know the people and dogs has been very rewarding. And I learned what is required of a Field Trial dog.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes, I have seen a field trial...actually, more than one.
I thought the dogs were amazing...and I still think that.
FTGoldens


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

FT

I also found the dogs amazing. Even more so when watching the teamwork that was necessary to turn in a good performance.

Did you become a FT fan recently?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I have seen several over the years.
Saw lots of great team work.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Claudia

You would certainly enjoy watching one. Check EE for a trial near you. Or travel.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I have run several quals with my dogs and am the marshal for our 90+ Open stake twice a year. Hey Fisher was setup dog for the first series of one of our open stakes a few years ago  Did the land quad as all singles but I was sweatin bullets having the open judge and handlers watch my 75 lb show CH pick them up!!!! He did them!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I went to one in June. It was very interesting. I had no idea what to expect since I only knew the basics. Archer is my first dog and he's only 1.5 years. I'd love to get more involved with training but it's very expensive. My areas not bad for it though, except the local club never answers my emails to join them. People came all the way down from Alaska for the trial I watched. I met some friendly people but it was quite obvious that the preference was for black labs, seriously only black. And I heard a comment or two that was negative about goldens. That made me a little defensive. I saw maybe 5 goldens compete and they did great. It was a very difficult test it seemed. Lots of people failed in the triple retrieve. But the Open, I think that's what it was called, was amazing to watch. I'd never seen dogs works a blind like that and I watched 4 or 5 pass. Even an older yellow lab, I think her owner said she was 9.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

gdgli said:


> FT
> 
> Did you become a FT fan recently?


No, I've been involved in FTs for a pretty long time.
FTGoldens


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

ArchersMom said:


> And I heard a comment or two that was negative about goldens.


I've had a bit of success with a few very talented Goldens ... that's the best way to get the negative commentators to shut the heck up. 
That is, beat'm up to shut'm up!!!  
I also believe that if more folks start showing up at field trials with Goldens, the breed will be viewed with more respect ... not just a single dog, which will garner respect for itself by bringing home pretty colored ribbons, but the breed as a whole.
FTGoldens


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

ArchersMom said:


> I went to one in June. It was very interesting. I had no idea what to expect since I only knew the basics. Archer is my first dog and he's only 1.5 years. I'd love to get more involved with training but it's very expensive. My areas not bad for it though, except the local club never answers my emails to join them. People came all the way down from Alaska for the trial I watched. I met some friendly people but it was quite obvious that the preference was for black labs, seriously only black. And I heard a comment or two that was negative about goldens. That made me a little defensive. I saw maybe 5 goldens compete and they did great. It was a very difficult test it seemed. Lots of people failed in the triple retrieve. But the Open, I think that's what it was called, was amazing to watch. I'd never seen dogs works a blind like that and I watched 4 or 5 pass. Even an older yellow lab, I think her owner said she was 9.


ArchersMom,
Did you get my email with the contact info and training day?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

ArchersMom,
I would find out when the next field trial is and just show up. Find out who the marshal is and volunteer to help out. Haul buckets of birds or throw birds. If they don't need help, bring a chair and watch. To find out the schedule for field trials in your area, use Entry Express Event Management Systems

I saw my first field trial at golden national in Texas last year. I volunteered and was marshal for the qualifying field trial. It was great fun watching the dogs and handlers work together. This year I was able to run Lucy in a derby field trial. She was super into it and I would love to run her in a qualifying some day. We have a lot to learn before we do that.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

FTGoldens said:


> I've had a bit of success with a few very talented Goldens ... that's the best way to get the negative commentators to shut the heck up.
> That is, beat'm up to shut'm up!!!
> I also believe that if more folks start showing up at field trials with Goldens, the breed will be viewed with more respect ... not just a single dog, which will garner respect for itself by bringing home pretty colored ribbons, but the breed as a whole.
> FTGoldens


That is a big part of why I want Archer to get involved in trials. He hunts with me and does great and I could be fine with that, but I want to show everyone how awesome he is. As a pretty boy golden.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

There are a couple BIG FT's here in MI but they are several hours away. However we were at my in laws one Oct and they are close to the trial area, so we went to watch. 

We watched a couple hours of open. It was COLD (snowing in fact) so we didn't stay long since we were not doing anything to keep us warm. I'd like to see more so I understand more of the technicality behind them. It was interesting. Saw some really nice Goldens run  

On a side note the people who hosted that FT are super nice and when we go in the summer to see the in laws they told us to call, if nothing is going on we can go out and train. It was fun running from the mound. 

I'm so new at the HT world, still learning as I go, the FT world seems like a foreign country. But watching a trained dog work at ANYTHING is incredible. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

FTGoldens said:


> I've had a bit of success with a few very talented Goldens ... that's the best way to get the negative commentators to shut the heck up.
> That is, beat'm up to shut'm up!!!
> I also believe that if more folks start showing up at field trials with Goldens, the breed will be viewed with more respect ... not just a single dog, which will garner respect for itself by bringing home pretty colored ribbons, but the breed as a whole.
> FTGoldens


So far I have been doing picnic trials. I lack a lot as a handler and need to learn. However, my biggest grin came when a judge saw Buffy run and said "I will take a Golden like that any day." A gunner in the field actually asked me "I want to make sure. Your dog is a Golden, isn't it?".

This coming from Lab people. And I'm more than happy to show what a field Golden can do. My small part in earning the breed respect.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

I will be trying some this fall . I have watched my friends run them and saw a very nice little golden win the last one I watched (qualifying). I expect to have a good time and be happy with whatever levels of success I get.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

gdgli said:


> Claudia
> 
> You would certainly enjoy watching one. Check EE for a trial near you. Or travel.


Thank you! I am sure Kevin will have another one sometime soon! He is having a flushing seminar this weekend. I decided to pass on that and go training.


----------



## gold4paws (Mar 29, 2012)

Having a few Field Trials held within a short drive from my home, I go when possible to watch. 

I enjoy looking at the concepts incorporated in the test, picking out the pitfalls, and watching how each team tackles the challenge.

A few times I have had to the opportunity to train with FT people. What a learning experience that is. If invited, I never say no. I just go and run what I can. Not only have I learned from these folks, my dog has taught me she can do a lot more than I ever expected. 

At least once a week, a long challenging mark in added (well beyond anything she would have to do in a hunt test). What a confidence boost for the 2 of us. 

Will I ever run one? Not with the "independent agent " I presently have. But, who knows maybe I will have a talented dog in the future that can.

If you have never watched a FT, try to go. You will not be disappointed.


----------

